# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Обмен лайками на facebook

## Mazaykina

Здесь можно обмениваться лайками на страницу в facebook. 
Как это происходит?
Я даю ссылку на страницу своего бренда http://www.facebook.com/pages/In-kucom/152578541422637  Если  решили обменяться лайками -кликаете на нее, отмечаете, что она вам нравится и пишите сообщение в этой теме, в котором  даете ссылку на СВОЮ страницу для ответного лайка. Все очень просто. 
Затем вам остается только поддерживать страницу, чтоб она была интересна для ваших фанов.

----------


## MOPO

чур я первый )))))))) 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001618412161

----------


## forstyleman

Добрый день!
Поставил LIKE на вашей странице.
Вот моя: http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%A4...87963187920791

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот моя:


Здорво! Мне очень понравилось. Кстати, вам пока не виден этот раздел, но у нас активно общаются творческие личности в Hand made темах.

----------


## andrikopoulou

всем кликнула лайки! а наша ссылочка вот, http://tvspot.ricardo.gr/hbkr забавный 30 секундный забавный ролик с лосем и мишкой, под ним нужно кликнуть лайк от аккаунта на фейсбуке!:)

----------


## Чара

Я тоже лайкнула. Вот моя страница, лайкните меня тоже,плиз.

https://www.facebook.com/tatjana.derbeneva?sk=wall

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Вот и я добралась до ЛАЙКов. Всех , кто в  теме, лайкнула. Это моя страничка   http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1787475776

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я тоже лайкнула. Вот моя страница,





> Всех , кто в теме, лайкнула.


Девчата, я бы очень хотела вас лайкнуть. Но! нечего лайкить! рассказываю: у вас сейчас на facebook зарегистрирован пока только провиль ВАШЕГО имени, но не фирмы, не бренда. имя ваше и так в адресной строке выглядит https://www.*facebook.com/tatjana.derbeneva* Для того, чтобы после / было название вашей фирмы, например facebook/teatrkukol нужно создать страничку своей фирмы или своего бренда http://www.facebook.com/pages/create...ype=sitefooter выбрав ЗДЕСЬ то направление, в котором вы работаете и потом, надо набрать 25 лайков, чтобы между / и именем бренда не было никаких надписей.

----------


## *Snezhinka*

http://www.facebook.com/KiraPlastini...11776222246190
нажать сверху мне нравится и нажать перейти в альбом, под фотографией настенка яковлева тоже ♥
взаимно

----------


## Стодрузей

Марина. а если агентство праздничное, какую категорию выбрать? Я понимаю что смешной вопрос, но пока зарегистрировалась сама. теряюсь. В развлечениях нету может фирма?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина. а если агентство праздничное, какую категорию выбрать?


Ириш, почему смешной вопрос? Нормальный!
Я бы выбрала "*Кампания, организация или учреждение* и там- Малый бизнес. Или там же, но чуть ниже- Путешествия- Досуг.

----------


## mebmaker

Лайкнул Mazaykina,forstyleman,*Snezhinka*
Вот моя https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%9...51597931566813

----------


## Mazaykina

*mebmaker*, 
Алаверды.
Совет: у вас уже есть возможность убрать из адресной строки лишние буквы. https://www.facebook.com/*pages*/Виктория- Витраж/*151597931566813?sk*=photos
У вас уже больше 25 лайков. Зайдите в настройки, там где-то есть вопрос- какой адрес страницы делать. Должно получиться типа такого http://www.facebook.com/forum.inku 
Кстати, для продвижения лучше использовать латиницу, а не кирилицу. В реальности ваша ссылка выглядит так facebook.com/pages/%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%92%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B6/151597931566813

----------


## Europäische Wirtschaft

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Europ%...29087367222912

----------


## Europäische Wirtschaft

Кого мог  Лайкнул.

----------


## vzartatnet

:Yes4:  http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%A1...46325648761194
 :Aga: 

(на фейсбуке я Дон Александр :)

----------


## vzartatnet

Привет!
Я ждал видимо достаточно чтоб сделать вывод что Вам не интересно чтоб мой голос был на Вашем счету.
По возможности я отменю его и если увижу активность поставлю вновь.
 :Victory:

----------


## Milka-Queen

https://www.facebook.com/PartyChic.V...altungsservice 
Всех лайкнула:-)) буду рада сотрудничеству:-))

----------


## 4UBAKA

всех выше лайкнул. теперь лайкните пожалуйста мою группу http://www.facebook.com/STYLE.co.ua

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я ждал видимо достаточно чтоб сделать вывод что Вам не интересно чтоб мой голос был на Вашем счету


Может вместо того, чтобы просто ждать, вы создадите свою страницу на фейсбуке так, чтобы она стала информативной? Какой смысл лайкить то, чего нет? Она ж пустая!
Всех остальных лайкнула.

----------


## neveliner

обмен лайками http://www.facebook.com/pages/*****-...52295328228950 лайкните мою и вашу страничку, которую надо лайкнуть в личку

----------


## vzartatnet

Я вернул голос на место  :Aga: .

*4UBAKA*,  :Aga: 
*Milka-Queen*, :Aga: 
*neveliner*, :Aga: 
Я посмотрел фильм "Социальная Сеть", про фейсбук, поэтому всё сделаем. :Yes4:

----------


## AlicjaL

Друзья! Помогите набрать 200 подписчиков (142 уже есть) для неплохой фан-странички моих друзей - https://www.facebook.com/Totsamin.by.

Отвечу взаимностью (от 5 человек). Мой аккаунт на фейсбуке - https://www.facebook.com/AlicjaKL (пишите в личку, бо сижу там по долгу службы круглосуточно).
А также приходите в наши группы по обмену лайками - https://www.facebook.com/groups/199597060052818/ и https://www.facebook.com/groups/357362237658621/

----------


## AlicjaL

Лайкнула все фан-странички (к сожалению от друзей заблокирована на 30 дней)

----------


## Alexeevna

Лайкнула все странички
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=1&permPage=1
поставьте "Мне нравится" под этой фотографией пожалуйста)

----------


## rpolina

Друзья всех лайкнула ,прошу зайти пожалуйста и ко мне на страничку  https://www.facebook.com/mchudo.agency
Всем спасибо

----------


## rpolina

https://www.facebook.com/mchudo.agency?ref=hl
Поставила Вам лайк.Лайкните мою страничку.Спасибо

----------


## pantera2

всех залайкала))) прошу ответный лайк http://www.facebook.com/FormulaLuxe 
если залайкали,то прошу писать http://www.facebook.com/svetlana.andco заранее спасибо

----------


## Megatoi

Здравствуйте мои дорогие друзья! Прошу у вас помощи проголосовать за мою подругу Екатерину Есафьеву вот по этой ссылке, она учавствует в конкурсе, нужно поставить лайк и написать комментарий:
Всем большое спасибо за поддержку
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1
мало того,это моя невеста к тому же)пара чудесная....

----------


## Mazaykina

Проголосовала. Действительно- КРАСАВИЦА!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Друзья! С целью расширения аудитории форума Ин-Ку и продвижения наших Мастеров - кураторов, таких как Марина Зайкина, Танюша Курочка, Марья, Лина, Татьяна Боната,  Катенька О., Елена Матвиенко и другие, на международном уровне, 
на Фейсбуке создана страница Online Academy In-Ku. 

Находится она*  *ЗДЕСЬ*. 

Вот так выглядит её обложка и аватар:
[IMG]http://*********org/2586641m.png[/IMG]

В данный момент у этой страницы ещё очень маленький рейтинг, потому что о ней почти никто не знает. :Tu:  Давайте вместе поднимем престиж наших мастеров и всего форума! Заходите на эту страницу, оставляйте свои лайки «нравится», подписывайтесь на неё, рекомендуйте её своим друзьям и знакомым, и тогда о наших Мастерах и форуме Ин-Ку узнает весь мир!  :Ok: 

А если вы хоть иногда будете что-то писать на этой странице, например, свои отзывы о наших Мастерах, комментарии к статьям, добрые слова о форуме Ин-КУ, вообще будет здорово! :Ok:  Присоединяйтесь! 

*Всем, кому нужны мои лайки - пишите. Всех с удовольствием облайкаю!* :Taunt:

----------

skripka666 (06.05.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


[IMG]http://*********org/2850655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lillchen

> Что лучше всего влияет на рейтинг страницы во ФБ:


Спасибо ещё раз за хорошие советы, будем стараться всё делать правильно 

А вот моя страничка http://www.facebook.com/Russische.Hochzeit.D жду всех в гости с лайками  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## cyprus

Спасибо, всех лайкнул. рад знакомству :)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А вот моя страничка http://www.facebook.com/Russische.Hochzeit.D жду всех в гости с лайками


Лилечка, я у Вас на страничке давно отметилась и сейчас ещё раз прошлась по постам, пролайкала те, которые пропустила. Хорошая страница. Удачи Вам в продвижении!


Друзья, поясняю изменения, которые произошли с недавнего времени. Сейчас на фейсбуке действуют четыре наши форумские страницы, которые ведём мы вдвоём с Мариной Зайкиной. Поддержите нас, пожалуйста, все, кто любит наш форум, уважает Марину АДМИНовну и хочет помочь в продвижении наших форумских мастеров на международном уровне. 

Наши страницы:

1. Онлайн Академия IN-KU https://www.facebook.com/academy.inku

2. In-ku.com https://www.facebook.com/forum.inku

3. Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности https://www.facebook.com/bis.inku 

4. Международный свадебный форум/Inter-Svadba https://www.facebook.com/inter.svadba

----------


## лингва

> Давайте наберём общими усилиями число подписчиков и поднимем рейтинг страниц Ин-Ку в Фейсбуке!


Светлана! Объяснила все доходчиво, убедительно, душевно. Зарегистрировала аккаунт. Чем могем, помогем! Чтобы Ин-Ку процветал и благоухал!

----------


## лингва

Здравствуйте! Я зарегистрировалась на Лести.нет, похвалила форум. Главное - кривить душой не пришлось.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Друзья, поясняю изменения, которые произошли с недавнего времени. Сейчас на фейсбуке действуют четыре наши форумские страницы, которые ведём мы вдвоём с Мариной Зайкиной. Поддержите нас, пожалуйста, все, кто любит наш форум, уважает Марину АДМИНовну и хочет помочь в продвижении наших форумских мастеров на международном уровне. 
> 
> Наши страницы:
> 
> 1. Онлайн Академия IN-KU https://www.facebook.com/academy.inku
> 
> 2. In-ku.com https://www.facebook.com/forum.inku
> 
> 3. Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности https://www.facebook.com/bis.inku 
> ...


Прошло ещё несколько месяцев, а пространство ИНКУ на фейсбуке всё расширяется и расширяется. Помимо перечисленных четырёх страниц, наша дорогая и неугомонная Марина АДМИНовна создала ещё 3 форумские страницы!  :Grin: 

 Заходите, друзья! Поддержите, пожалуйста! Будем признательны всем, кому незатруднительно нажать на слова "нравится" и "поделиться" под публикациями. Комментарии, конечно же, приветствуются.   :Aga: 

5.  *Дети- наше счастье*  *здесь* 

6.  *Музыка в детском саду*  *здесь*

7. *Позитив & Креатив/ Positiv & Kreativ*  *здесь* 


Есть ещё одна, дружественная нам страница:

8.  Модный стильный шоппинг в Германии  *здесь* 

 Если загляните на неё хоть иногда, тоже будет замечательно! Всем спасибо!   :Tender:

----------


## Совушка

Привет всем- и меня лайкните пожалуйста! :Aga:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Плане...44271362443597

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Друзья! У нас День рождения!
10 января 2014 года странице Онлайн Академия IN-KU на фейсбуке - 1 год!*  

*Загляните к нам в гости:* *https://www.facebook.com/academy.inku*

*Будем рады, если на День рождения Вы нам подарите свои вкусные "лайки", приятные отзывы и комментарии!*  :Oj: 
*На сегодняшний день у нас 2 200 фанов! И это число продолжает расти... Спасибо вам, наши дорогие!!!*  :Tender: 

Мы рады всем присоединившимся к нашей странице в фейсбуке! Мы стараемся, чтобы вам у нас было тепло, уютно и интересно! Чтобы вы ощущали себя комфортно, как дома! Ведь наш форум In-ku.com для многих стал виртуальным домом, где можно не только отдохнуть после рабочего дня, встретиться с друзьями, найти ценный материал для своей деятельности, но и обогатиться новыми знаниями в Онлайн Академии IN-KU, в которой работают замечательные мастера своего дела!


*ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛИ Онлайн Академии IN-KU:*

*1.* *Марина Морозова* 
Вебинары «Всё о свадьбе», «Свадьба от А до Я».

*2.* *Татьяна Жегунова* 
Вебинары «Школа Юбилея»

*3.* *Елена Мартынова* 
Вебинары «Время создавать свой бренд. Секреты успеха», «Тематический и стилизованные праздники».

*4.* *Елена Матвиенко* 
Вебинары «Музыка как средство развития ребёнка»

*5.* *Марина Зайкина* 
Вебинары «Продвижение бренда? Элементарно!»

*6.* *Элина Моденова* 
Вебинары «Моя профессия - Ведущий. Мой бизнес - Ивент-менеджмент. Моя жизнь - Ваши праздники».

*7.* * Екатерина Степанова*
Вебинары «Рекомендации ведущим. Бизнес и Креатив»


*Владелец и администратор Онлайн Академии IN-KU* *Марина Зайкина*
 - хозяйка Inter-Kultur Haus (форум In-ku.com) и Президент Международного Общественного Движения «Интернациональный Дом Творчества». 
(http://forum.in-ku.com/) 

Администратор страницы Онлайн Академия IN-KU в фейсбуке, модератор раздела Online Aсademy IN-KU на форуме In-ku.com:
*Светлана Анисимова*.

----------


## Valesy

*Дружную команду - С днём рождения!!! Пусть удача сопутствует во всех делах!!! Здоровья, радости и счастья!!! Спасибо за то, что вы у нас есть!!!* *С днём рождения!!!*

----------


## зулико

Радуемся и поздравляем с годовщинкой! Процветания, продвижения и дальнейшего развития вам!

----------


## lenok_64

С первой годовщиной!!! Уверенными шагами к новым целям и достижениям!!!

----------


## solnet

*Поздравляю с годовщиной!!!! Дальнейшего процветания,  творческих успехов и новых проектов!!!!!*

----------


## Lara

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.
[IMG]http://*********net/4279584.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

С ГОДОВЩИНОЙ!!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ!УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## ATLANTIS

_поздравляю с годовщиной!!!процветания!!!так держать!!!!_

----------


## Anisoara

*Дружную команду с  первой годовщиной*

----------


## Цветик

*Поздравляю с годовщиной!!!*

----------


## Grosmat

*С годовщиной всю творческую команду!!!!!! Удачи, успехов, процветания!!!!!*

----------


## ylaza

Здравствуйте, новичок в фейсбуке, лайкните)))))) https://www.facebook.com/liplyandiya

----------


## Piligrim

Здравствуйте!!!
После перерыва вернулся на форум...  :Yes4: 
Так получилось, что какое-то время отсутствовал... Попутно с приключениями вернулся и на ФБ. Создал страницу, вот она:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/pilig...92060640997860

Сюда и лайките. Спасибо, а для фанов путешествий - надеюсь, будет интересно...  :Victory:

----------


## Mazaykina

> https://www.facebook.com/pages/pilig...92060640997860


Лайкнула. Хочу посоветовать. У тебя уже 35 лайков, ты можешь поменять название страницы. Сейчас  там абракадабра из цифр. Можно сделать такой вариант https://www.facebook.com/piligrim Это в настройках делается и ТОЛЬКО один раз.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> новичок в фейсбуке, лайкните)





> Сюда и лайките.


Лайкнула. Успешного продвижения!  :Victory: 

Друзья, не забывайте, пожалуйста, и про наши форумские страницы!  :Grin:  Ссылки у меня в автоподписи!

----------


## Piligrim

> Лайкнула. Хочу посоветовать. У тебя уже 35 лайков, ты можешь поменять название страницы. Сейчас  там абракадабра из цифр. Можно сделать такой вариант https://www.facebook.com/piligrim Это в настройках делается и ТОЛЬКО один раз.


Спасибо! Сейчас полез сразу исполнять (что-то когда-то слышал). Система ФБ стала спрашивать номер телефона, и в замешательстве - какой же номер куда вставлять. Признаюсь, что до сих пор чайник во многих вещах (хотя кто-то уже смотрит на меня чуть ли как на профи! :Thank You2:  :Thank You2: ) Как разберусь с телефонами - исправлю. Ибо кроме данной страницы сайта, у меня есть старая личная страница на ФБ. Порой раздваиваюсь... Куда и за что хвататься? Ну ничего, зато в 2 раза больше лайков поставлю!!!
Хотя куда-то иногда заносит, твёрдо осиливаю дорогу!!!  :Blink:

----------


## Piligrim

Марина, привет! :)
Изменил название (интернет-имя) страницы!
Только, увы, имя просто piligrim оказалось занято - мёртвая страница, с последним обновлением с год назад.

Просто поставил, согласно названию сайта:
https://www.facebook.com/piligrim.lv
 :Ok:  Всё вышло!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Просто поставил, согласно названию сайта:


Это даже и лучше. Ключевая фраза будет везде фигурировать.
Полайкала посты. Смысл открытия страницы на фейсбуке- чтобы она была активной, постоянно размещась фотографии и чтобы их комментировали, ими делились и их лайкали.

----------


## Yaroslav Miloslavskiy

Всем привет!)
Срочно требуются лайки!
https://www.facebook.com/prizrak.zashita


со своей стороны отлайкал все, что нашел в теме)

----------


## Лина М.

Дорогие друзья и коллеги, все кто меня помнит и все, кто меня знает. 
УРОКИ МАЗАЙКИНОЙ НЕ ПРОШЛИ БЕССЛЕДНО!!!!
Я создала страницу на фэйсе. И тоже прошу поддержать меня и отлайкать!:-))))
Буду всем вам очень признательна за это. 
https://www.facebook.com/tourtoscotland

----------


## vovanshf

Группа детского сада
https://www.facebook.com/groups/501704336680329/

----------


## rakel

Целый кладезь полезной информации. Хорошо бы еще рядом с сылкой писать 1-3 слова направления деятельности. К примеру, куклы. ручная работа, Сео-тексты, натуральная косметика и тд

----------

